# How many elevators are there in your area?



## timothypublicedu (Jun 19, 2014)

I am not sure if this is right place to ask this, but how many elevators are there in your country, state/province, city, area?

I learned that Guangdong Province has more than 400,000, including Shenzhen, Guangzhou

Shanghai has 160,000+

Beijing has150,000+


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

where did you get these figures?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

from guesskipedia I guess.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Shanghai 170,000 (no.1 in the world)

http://www.shbiz.com.cn/Item/227605.aspx

Beijing 150,000

http://www.ceto.cc/info/detail/20-18177.html

Shenzhen 115,000

http://www.dianti007.com/LpAritcle/Detail/AritcleID/4363

Guangzhou 150,000 (2005-2006 data???? very doubtful)

http://news.sohu.com/20060504/n243111761.shtml


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

About ten buildings with them, I guess. Small town.


----------



## DonnaClarks (Sep 23, 2014)

Pure Green Coffee Beans In addition Opinions A nice thing about it for those who are actually focused on extra body fat on the belly. Pure Green Coffee Bean Plus

Pure Green Coffee Beans In addition is founded on the final results of many experiments and it's also been shown to be $ 100 or so pct safe and effective with regard to fat loss.


----------



## DonnaClarks (Sep 23, 2014)

*Pure Green Coffee Bean Plus*

http://goodhealthreview.com/pure-green-coffee-bean-plus/


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> from guesskipedia I guess.


according to guesskipedia, putrajaya maybe has around 500 elevators :cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome database....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------

